# Advice Request



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

I have pulled quite a few shots this weekend and most have been bitter and so am seeking advice. I am using Rave Signature blend which was roasted a couple of weeks ago, weighing a 15g dose into a standard 14g basket , distributing, tamping onto a click mat and seeing nice even looking pours through a naked portafilter. I am using a PID controlled Classic set to give 93ºC at the showerhead, OPV set to 10 bar with an SJ grinder resulting in a 60ml double in around 27 seconds, and this is quite consistent (5-6 sec until bloom).

I tried weighing the shots during the pour and realised the extraction weight by volume was higher than the 1.6 - 2.0 x I have seen recommended and I do not seem to be able to balance the weight/time/volume. In theory 15g beans should result in 24 - 30 g by volume and so there needs to be a lot of crema to achieve anywhere near 60ml at that weight. If I tighten the grind I can achieve the desired weight in the target time, but with lower volume. Conversely if I grind incrementally coarser the flow becomes too fast. Neither are great to drink as espresso although will do as an Americano.

Occasionally I get a beautiful sweet well balanced shot, but not often enough. Probably too much theory above, just trying to be consistent and not sure what to try next and could do with some pointers.

I should mention the SJ burrs have only had around a kilo through them since new as I am still waiting for some stale beans to be delivered to further season them. Could it just be over extracted fines making the shots bitter? I seem to think it is more the sweetness that is missing.

Any suggestions welcome and thanks in advance.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok

here is my mantra.......

try weighing your espresso in and out

15 g for a 60ml shot , you are over extracting and getting bitter flavours i suspect......

aim from your 15 g dose for around 25-27 g of espresso

This will be a lot less " volume " than your current shots

dont worry about this , making a certain size of drink isnt what where aiming for

Making a tasty one is.......

If you want a bigger drink up the dose - coarsen the grind accordingly but use the same brew ratio ( 18 g gets you 28-32g )

Taste report back ....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

60mls is quite a long drink for your volume

Aim for 1.6 or 2 as an extraction ratio (therefore max volume 30 mls) - grind finer

Ignore the crema volume - it does not count


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

I tried weighing the output as suggested and initially still got poor shots. I tried different beans followed by changes in temperature, dose and grind. Although I was only changing one variable at a time, all are obviously interdependent and I still struggled to get anywhere near a good tasting shot. Close to giving up, I started again with sufficient beans of the same blend a week after their roast date. I continued until I got the temperature right with the grind set to deliver the recommended output/ratio. I am now getting consistently good shots, 15g in 25/26 g out in 26 secs. The best I drink myself as espresso, any that are slightly off still taste good as Americanos which the wife prefers anyhow. Everyone is happy, at least until I next try some single origin  Thanks Mrboots and Glenn for your help and advice.


----------

